
Show HN: Successful WordPress Freelancing, an ebook - andy_adams
https://andyadams.org/successful-wordpress-freelancing/
======
andy_adams
Dear HN,

Last week there was a fantastic thread asking "Is there still money in
building websites?"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18945658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18945658)).

I think the answer is "Yes, a ton of money" \- if you know where to start.
There are WordPress freelancers making $200k+ doing standard web-devvy stuff
solving client problems with WordPress.

Why WordPress? Because...

1\. There is already so much WordPress work to be done 2\. WordPress - though
oft maligned - is one of the most efficient ways to build client websites

I wrote this book with the advice I wish I had (both general freelance and WP-
specific) when I started freelancing 7 years ago.

Happy to get your criticism. Thanks!

